
Ask HN: Anyone interested for joining to startup team of three? - kemox1337
We are team of three (2 backend guys and one frontend) willing to build startups. We are looking for one more frontend developer with 2+ years of experience.<p>Anyone interested should have experience with:
 Semantic UI Bootstrap jQuery<p>If you are interested, contact us on 
kemalm1337@gmail.com
======
harisb2012
Is it possible to work remotely?

~~~
kemox1337
Yes, actually we are all working remotely.

Contact us if you are interested

